# MantasDaga Filipino Knife Tactics



## MantasDaga (Nov 9, 2004)

MantasDaga now open its door to interested few to learn and train in this facinating combative arts in the island of Negros Occidental, Philippines.​
We promise we'll make a monster of of you...​
Gumagalang sa inyo,​
Samuel A. Ibe​MantasDaga​


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi MantasDaga,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Negros Occidental, Philippines, was where the late GrandMaster of Modern Arnis, Remy A. Presas, originated.

Please feel free to visit and contribute your input to the various topics in our forums.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

MantasDaga said:
			
		

> MantasDaga now open its door to interested few to learn and train in this facinating combative arts in the island of Negros Occidental, Philippines.​
> We promise we'll make a monster of of you...​
> Gumagalang sa inyo,​
> Samuel A. Ibe​MantasDaga​



MantasDaga,

Could you provide a website or maybe some more details into the training? I know I most likely wil not be in the PI anytime soon, yet for those that might be and for those like me who like to learn and understand more and even treat it as a history lesson.

Thank you
 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi MantasDaga,

Feel free to browse around and discuss Filipino arts and Knife tactics with us. Come visit us in the Knife arts forum as well.  :asian: 

Paul Janulis


----------



## MantasDaga (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Paul hope to hear from you in the near future,give my regards to James Keating.You're welcome to visit my new website,but need to put more info on page. www.freewebs.com/mantasdaga

Gumagalang,

Samuel A. Ibe
MantasDaga


----------

